# Unbelievable Prices



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's a heads up for anyone looking for some great prices on archery tackle. Some of these prices are unbelievable!! Go to the link and then check out the clearance tab http://archery-experts.stores.yahoo.net/gifcer.html


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I've ordered from them before and I've always been happy. Fast shipping, and they usually have some sort of cheap shipping sale going as well.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I will ever, ever give a single penny to Tom Redman.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I will ever, ever give a single penny to Tom Redman.


At those prices I doubt you would be Kelly.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I usually hit their clearance section about this time of year looking for turkey calls. Will be placing an order soon


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I guess maybe they were cleaned out already because I don't see anything that is really a deal? except maybe the arctic shield boot covers for $15 but those are size 9 boots... good for a kid ice fishing though.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Not sure how well you looked but the following can't be found for even close to these prices-
Maxima 3D Selects for $50/dz. 
GT Ultralight Pro's for $50/dz
Fatboys for $50/dz
ACC's for $60/dz
Lightspeeds for $40/dz
DMI XpertII for $50
Trophy Taker for $30
Spott Hogg Hunter for $80

Just figured I'd pass on a great deal to all my archery buds.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

They have the best price and service I have ever had on arrows. I shoot the gold tip with blazers and a wrap.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I will ever, ever give a single penny to Tom Redman.


 
Ever, Ever? or never, Never


----------

